# Small Pandora annoyance... any way to fix it?



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, I really enjoy Pandora Radio on my iPad... I prop my iPad against the sugar container on top of the fridge and listen to music while I cook.  I also like to glance up at it now and again to read about what I'm hearing.  Here's where the problem comes in: my silly iPad goes black after about five minutes, to preserve power I guess, and I can't see anything unless I click the black button to light up the screen again.  But then, a few minutes later, the screen goes black again.  Very annoying.  The music never stops, which is good, but I want the display to stay lit, too.  Any advice?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Go into your Settings app. Under General, there's an option for Auto-Lock. Try setting that to "Never" and see if it helps


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, you have to change the time in your settings for it to auto lock.  It's set at a really low time frame to save battery juice.  

If you change the setting while you are cooking, that will keep it open and lit up longer.  But make sure and change it back when you are done, or you'll use up all your battery with it just sitting there.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you both!  I'll check it out.  Maybe there's an intermediate step between "a few minutes" and "never".  If it would just stay lit for the 45 minutes it takes me to throw dinner together, I'd be happy.  But whatever... it's not that big a deal to change the setting back and forth here and there.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Options are 2, 5, 10 and 15 minutes, and "Never"


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Settings (in Pandora) --> Auto-Lock.  Set to "off".


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I leave my iPad set on Never.  Just remember to turn it off when you go to bed and put it on the charger every night.

geko29,
I think you are right and there is a setting on Pandora to keep it going.  Will check it out tomorrow.  I hate sites like my bank and NetLibrary that are continually shutting down while I have to leave them for a few minutes.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Setting auto-lock to "never" when listening to Pandora works, thanks for the tip!  Now I can listen and glance at the screen as often as I want to see who I'm listening to.  No more screen going dark!

However, hmmmmm, do you think I could have a problem with "burn in" now?  If Norah Jones' bio stays indefinitely on the lower part of the screen during the whole hour or so I'm listening to the Norah Jones station I created, could a shadow of that text conceivably remain on the screen after I exit?

Sigh.. issues, issues.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

LCD's don't suffer from burn-in, generally.  In a few rare cases (brightness at max, a high-contrast static image on the screen for weeks at a time), you can get some mild ghosting, but it's rarely, if ever, permanent.

Besides, if your Norah Jones station never plays anything BUT Norah Jones, then Pandora has failed you.   It's supposed to give you a VARIETY of music that's similar to things you already know you like.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Pandora's Norah Jones station does indeed provide a variety of music, not just music by Norah Jones.  But it keeps an unchanged bio of Norah Jones up the whole time I'm listening.  Thankfully, near the top of the screen, it at least changes the name of the artist to reflect what I'm hearing, and shows the album art that goes with it.

Thanks for the info about burn-in!  I feel less worried now.


----------

